# Where to post failures?



## giggler (May 24, 2009)

Where do i post a Big failure...

should I just add it to the end of a recipe question?

start a new thread?

I made "Chili Dogs" for the car race today...

just pitiful...

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## MostlyWater (May 24, 2009)

What was wrong ?  Where did the recipe come from ?


----------



## FincaPerlitas (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, Giggler. However, sometimes we learn more from our failures than our successes. Unfortunately, my experience has been that we don't learn much from the failures of others. We have try it ourselves before we really accept failure.

Personally, I've had disasters of enormous proportions experimenting with recipes and techniques. I never forget them but I don't talk about them either.

My suggestion is that you post them in your circular file (wastebasket). Except, if you are following a recipe posted here or on another website, I'd definitely post my problem in a reply or comment. Perhaps you did something wrong and someone can help you solve it, or perhaps there's a problem with the recipe and others will benefit from your experience.


----------



## Scotch (May 24, 2009)

THIS is a failure:







Lesson: when you know the oven is always 50 degrees hotter than the setting on the dial, you SUBTRACT 50 degrees, you don't add 50 degrees! Peanut butter cookies do not like to be in a 425-degree oven for 10 minutes! I tossed them in the sink, parchment and all, to stop the smoke.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 24, 2009)

Glad to see that people are admitting mistakes. To read this forum sometimes you'd think everyone was perfect.
 Love to know your recipe Eric to see if maybe we can all figure it out together. Was the sauce too watery?
 My mistakes are listed on my arms and hands in the form of scars from knives and burns. LOL! Also burned into my brain so I learn from them.
You wouldn't believe some of the whoppers I've made.


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2009)

as my Chef's say, if a Chef says he or she hasn't broken a hollandaise, well.....

i broke mine during my practical test. oops. i fixed it, 'cept it was too thin.

a cook or Chef who says thier food is THAT great, hah! were human!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 24, 2009)

giggler, if the recipe was from here, by all means post it to that thread.  Maybe the original poster of the recipe can help or maybe someone else can.

Scotch - at first glance I wondered why your sausage and cross-hatch markings!  Now I know


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2009)

Eric,
 you're not alone, we all have had disasters..New oven here and the blasted thing just about ruined my enchilladas today..Of course I'm completely innocent, I checked them after and hour so it could'nt be my fault the cheese turned a lovely shade of almost burned Really we all make mistakes, but you can share with us and we will try to help if we can.
kadesma


----------

